# Copper to Galvanized pipe



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​And people wonder why I use 3/4DUF's on water heater replacements. :blink:


Even the defective thermal expansion tank, the innards of the 3/4FIP was corroded almost shut, even though the copper was not harmed.

This is a legal connection in the state of KY, and I constantly see this type of situation where there is a first row of threads that is in the equation of water and copper, and it's just a matter of time.
​


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Electrolysis at it's best.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​Here's the finished product... friday night hot date.​


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice for sure. They don't make you pipe T&P out of the building? They do here but honestly if there's a floor drain nearby I pass. I drop it to the floor as yours is. But if being inspected say for a gas meter reconnect, I would have to pipe it out.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Why is there copper to galv? Why not run all in copper?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The tank it self is steel so at some point you gave to switch to a galvanic buffer metal(certain stainless steels, brass) or dielectric fitting.



ianclapham said:


> Why is there copper to galv? Why not run all in copper?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 8550​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Finished install looks good. :thumbsup: Drip leg looks a little short, just my 2 cents.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks like a basement, should'nt the old water heater be beside the new one :laughing: :jester: just messin with ya looks good.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> DUNBAR PLUMBING said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 8550​
> ...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've posted these before, if you want real galvanic protection this is the ticket.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

And Aborigonals know best?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

All the bustin on poor Dunbar you guy's do and no one has seen the exp. tank is not supported ?......

Oops, I did ...

Here the minimum size drip leg is 3" on 1/2" pipe..

Looks very neat and clean nice install.
Lifer..


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Lifer said:


> All the bustin on poor Dunbar you guy's do and no one has seen the exp. tank is not supported ?......
> 
> Oops, I did ...
> 
> ...


That's okay, he designed it so when it rots off, it will miss the heater and drop onto the floor, great design. :thumbup:


----------

